# If you see this reflected in your chemistry this time of year...



## vintagesnaps (Oct 28, 2018)

Don't try to whack a mummy with your big ol' wooden tripod, it doesn't work.

For those of you who frequent the film section more than the coffeeshop...


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 28, 2018)

Death via Darkroom Fire is one of the worst ways for a photog to die. Most photogs would rather pay a fine than be accosted by a Mummy.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 31, 2018)

I guess my heavy old school "Hollywood" tripod won't work as well.


----------



## compur (Oct 31, 2018)

Always lock your darkroom door when there are mummies about.


----------



## Chucktin (Dec 17, 2018)

It's Ms mummy he's looking for not you. Show him the centerfold, mummy of the month magazine, and he'll climb back into his sarophagus.


----------

